# JD 2360 (or MCD 7000) Hydraulic oil pressure switch???



## sunnyblueskies (Aug 19, 2019)

When neither JD nor MCD parts people can help you, because it's an outdated machine.

So here is the problem. John Deere 2360 self propelled swather. 
Transmission oil pressure warning light and buzzer come on. 
Check under the machine, hydraulic oil everywhere. Can't find a obvious place where it is coming from. Start the machine again, crawl under again, it's a spray of oil, still can't figure it out. Took one person in the cab and one under the machine to find the leak.......... a 'doohickey whatchacallit' on one of the hydraulic oil filter. 
I'm not smart enough to tell you which part that hydraulic oil filter is for, but it's the one sitting in the middle of the machine, passenger side to the hydraulic oil reservoir, not the one on the driver side of the reservoir, if that makes sense. 
So this 'thing' is like a oil pressure switch. If you picture the one side of the filter housing with a T connector.
One side of the T is screwed into the filter housing, the opposite side of the T has this 'thing' screwed into, which has a little screw/nut where a electric wire is connected to. The third part of the T is just a regular hydraulic oil hose. 

I can't find this 'thing' (assuming pressure switch) in any parts catalog, neither can the dealers and it doesn't have a parts number on it. 
Is anybody familiar with this machine and knows what this is, or what partnumber it might have? 
Besides that.......... can it break down internally under pressure and release oil like a spray hose? Anybody ever had that problem?
Thanks.


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

The John Deere part number is CXM45154. Go to JD parts and search hydraulic pressure switch. And yes it is very common for them to crack and leak, I have seen new ones that were over tightened leak. I have never actually seen a swather so it was kind of fun seeing how they part them together.


----------



## sunnyblueskies (Aug 19, 2019)

JOR Farm said:


> The John Deere part number is CXM45154. Go to JD parts and search hydraulic pressure switch. And yes it is very common for them to crack and leak, I have seen new ones that were over tightened leak. I have never actually seen a swather so it was kind of fun seeing how they part them together.


Ok, I found it in the parts diagram. Why the heck would they show that part in the panel section and not where it actually is installed, in the hydraulic system. Ugh. We'll go to the dealer tomorrow and see if they have them in stock. =) Hopefully that will fix the problem.
It's the first time for me to have one fail and I don't want to have that happen again. =)


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

I don't know why but a lot of times they show switches and sensors with electrical.


----------

